

Stupid easy GUI screens with 'SPW' for python and pygame. - illumen
http://entitycrisis.blogspot.com/2009/08/spw-does-stupid-easy-gui-screens.html

======
illumen
This is a very simple way to structure gui applications. Kind of like an
imgui... but with a context.

Definitely easier than the callback model that javascript/html provides.

